

MongoDB vs SQL Server 2008 Perfromance Showdown - jaynate
http://blog.michaelckennedy.net/2010/04/29/mongodb-vs-sql-server-2008-performance-showdown/

======
bsg75
Which is better? A crescent wrench or a ball peen hammer?

